# State Certification



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Meeting with trainers for TEMA on Saturday. I am really excited, and hope Greta meets their standards! I think we will have some training to do, but we will see if she is ready for the test.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Hope it goes well.....remember pass or fail it is still a great learnimg ecperience.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Where are they conducting the certifiation? I might show up and see what's going on. 

DFrost


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Not the cert yet. Darryl and heather are coming here to Carroll Co, see where we are and if she will work out. David come on out will be at the armory in Huntingdon.


----------

